# Penile Dopplers



## vnorman (Jun 24, 2013)

Is anyone out there doing Penile Dopplers in the office?  We just started doing these and I am not sure I am getting all the information or capturing all the codes.  We are coding the Corpora Injection (54235) and Penile Doppler (93980).  We are thinking we should also be coding for an ultrasound of an extremity (76881).  Mind of course I still have to make sure my physicians are dictating everything but is that all the codes or am I missing something still?

Thanks for the help...  

Valarie, CPC, CPPM


----------



## nkorab (Jun 25, 2013)

Our office does penile dopplers and we code them as: 93980, 54235, 99090 and J0270. Some payors will not recognize the 99090.

Hope this helps.
Nancy


----------



## vnorman (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you Nancy.  So you do not bill for an Ultrasound of an extremity?


----------

